
JointJS: Petri Nets - based2
http://jointjs.com/demos/pn
======
subhrm
Nice to see jointjs on HN frontpage.

Have been using this for 3 months to develop a MS VISIO like editor for the
web.

~~~
cholantesh
Sounds really interesting; I'd love to see how this shapes up.

------
hanniabu
Definitely thought this was some robotics library with functions to help
program the motion of joints for better kinematics.

